# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  iPhone issues

## Finny

So I'm having a weird issue viewing the forums on my iPhone.  It will not let me log in.  After typing in my username and pw, it says "redirecting..." as usual but once it reloads, I am still not logged in.  Therefore I can't search or post.  Even as I type this on my iPad, (also iOS5) which responds perfectly and stays logged in as desired.  Another weird side effect is every single page that loads on my iPhone gives me a popup about resubmitting 3 times before I can view the page.  This happens at every page refresh.  Any ideas?

----------


## Rob

Finny - checking on it

Thanks for the info!

----------

